
Fast machine-learning online optimization of ultra-cold-atom experiments - espeed
http://www.nature.com/articles/srep25890?TB_iframe=true&width=921.6&height=921.6
======
brudgers
In case someone forgets what a Bose-Einstein Condensate is:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bose%E2%80%93Einstein_condensa...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bose%E2%80%93Einstein_condensate)

